# Update-foam covered with plaster cloth



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, I covered some of the foam (great stuff) with plaster cloth. I think it looks much better

FINALLY got my grain trucks 
4x4 trail built into the side of the hill (2 jeeps and a taureg) 
added fly fishermen
purchased two new refrigerated box cars (Burlington route)
weathered most cars at this point - Please give me any pointers on weathering:thumbsup:

hope everyone likes


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's looking great! I like the 4x4 action.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking great Swig.:thumbsup:

Love your ROCK. that car going to make it?

What kind of fish are in your river?:thumbsup: brown trout?

Light in the grain shed looks good. Are you going to weather that up?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do those SUV's have a permit to go 4-wheelin' like that? I'd make sure they fork over a $50 or two if I were you.

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

BLM land - no fees. There is a trail in Moab that is somewhat similar. There are many types of trout in the mighty Muddy creek.:laugh:

Yeah, I still need to weather the buildings. I want to finish the plaster cloth over the foam first. I am beginning to think it's more like grand junction to moab. 

this pic is of the train that takes potash to well, wherever. It is located near Moab, Utah


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful photo, Swig. Great inspiration for your layout. You've really nailed the look / feel of this topography.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*couple pics of engine and cars*

got a new drgw ACF center flow hopper - weathered it w/graffiti :thumbsup:

I am running a triple consist with two GP60m's and a GP40. I regularly have twenty cars behind it and the grades are fine. I am quite amazed at how much weight is being pulled! 

enjoy - i will be attending the denver train show feb 26th  my first


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's always fun seeing your layout / stuff, Swig. Nice layout. Did you "tag" that graffiti yourself, or is that a decal?

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks tj. just decals - never had a hand for "painting". I really like the look though. only about 8 cars are "gratified".


----------

